# Now Opening...



## Viewliner (Apr 25, 2003)

On April 27th, New Jersey Transit will open the new station in Union, NJ on the Raritan Valley Line.

Click Here for the Press Release.

Click Here for the latest Raritan Valley Line timetable, effective April 27, 2003.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Apr 29, 2003)

To those who are not from the area, this is not your typical "Union Station", a shared station at the junction of two or more railroads. It's along the ex-Lehigh Valley RR, current Conrail Shared Assetts, a heavily-used freight line, that NJ TRANSIT's Raritan Valley Line trains have used since 1968 when the Aldene Plan went into effect, moving most operations out of Jersey City and making Newark Penn Station the hub it is today.

The new Union station (note the small "S" in the word 'station') is the last stop on the line for Newark-bound trains, and the first for those leaving Newark. Previously that distinction went to Roselle Park, the only other station on the ex-LVRR portion of the route, as the rest from Cranford to High Bridge are on the former Central RR of New Jersey.

This morning's article in the Newark _Star-Ledger_ is here.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (May 21, 2003)

Sound Cool


----------

